
Musk gets permission to do a tiny bit of digging for his Hyperloop - z3t1
https://mashable.com/2018/02/17/elon-musk-hyperloop-permit-dc/
======
axau
Source article with fewer typos and less political babbling:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/dc-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/dc-
has-given-elon-musk-a-permit-to-do-a-little-digging-for-the-
hyperloop/2018/02/16/ee8d2f08-1359-11e8-9570-29c9830535e5_story.html?utm_term=.125c50072c75)

------
dvh
Musk has two projects for every area of his interests. One is real and one is
publicity stunt. Hyperloop is stunt for boring company (cheap tunnels), Mars
is stunt for his rockets (cheap LEO flights), self driving car is stunt for
his giga factory (cheap battery). If the stunt never reach it's goal it
doesn't matter because real goal was to promote real project.

~~~
Doxin
I feel like you're misinterpreting musks motives. Sure he's somehow
_brilliant_ at marketing, but I also believe he _really_ wants to go to mars.

